

FBI Admits That Obeying The Constitution Just Takes Too Much Time - cramerica
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130619/17344023538/fbi-admits-that-obeying-constitution-just-takes-too-much-time.shtml

======
cramerica
>Testifying before the Senate Judiciary Committee, Mr. Mueller addressed a
proposal to require telephone companies to retain calling logs for five years
— the period the N.S.A. is keeping them — for investigators to consult, rather
than allowing the government to collect and store them all. He cautioned that
it would take time to subpoena the companies for numbers of interest and get
the answers back.

>“The point being that it will take an awful long time,” Mr. Mueller said

So he's saying that having the telecoms store the data instead of the
government would mean it would take longer to get the information... Isn't
that obvious? The real question is, why does he think the government is
entitled to that information in the first place?

